# Dropbears



## Stuart (Apr 29, 2013)

Must be real if they are a documented species...

Drop Bear - Australian Museum


----------



## ssnakeboyy (Apr 29, 2013)

Haha nice


----------



## PieBald (Apr 29, 2013)

Is it a joke?!


----------



## izzys1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## snakelady-viper (Apr 29, 2013)

This has made my day ♥ Drop bears are very aggressive glad someone posted it


----------



## sharky (Apr 29, 2013)

Ohmigosh! That made my day :lol:


----------



## saintanger (Apr 29, 2013)

lol, very funny. had a good laugh.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 29, 2013)

PieBald said:


> Is it a joke?!



No, its the Australian Museum, they do NOT joke about things such as this!


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 29, 2013)

PieBald said:


> Is it a joke?!


Why would it be a joke?


----------



## SteveNT (Apr 29, 2013)

Drop bears were very much real 20-10 million years ago (and still true apparently in SA.) google marsupial lion (images). There is even a painting of one from the Kimberly so they didn't disappear that long ago. Amazing fused molars turned into giant scissors that would have no trouble shearing bone.


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 29, 2013)

I see they've done some indirect tracking too - 
"Analysis of the collected data provides valuable insights into the hunting behaviour of drop bears and has implications for a better understanding of the geographical distribution of other rare species, including hoop snakes and bunyips."


----------



## Jessie_James (Apr 29, 2013)

Hoop snakes and Kangawallafoxes are being added as we speak. Glad people are finally taking this seriously.


----------



## spongebob (Apr 29, 2013)

Here's the article. Make sure your overseas visitors are made aware

An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie


----------



## snakelady-viper (Apr 29, 2013)

Are they going to add the Death Watch Beetle savage little things eat electrical wire 
We ran into a group of Kangawallafoxes didnt seem to mind us being there.


----------



## Barrett (Apr 29, 2013)

Haha, love the distribution map.


----------



## SteveNT (Apr 29, 2013)

They were all eaten by black panthers left by American troops in Townsville.....................................


----------



## Stuart (Apr 29, 2013)

PieBald said:


> Is it a joke?!


A Mod would never joke about a dangerous animal like Drop Bears and the like, it would be highly irresponsible.


----------



## borntobnude (Apr 30, 2013)

why is there no mention of the powers of a Left Handed Screwdriver against these most cuddly, viscious beasts ???


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol love the latin name: _Thylarctos plummetus
_Ha ha, too awesome. I too love the distribution map lol

Made my day too 
Cheers Sniper


----------



## Renenet (Apr 30, 2013)

The scientific paper is a hoot. Check out some of those references.


----------



## SteveNT (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## B_STATS (May 8, 2013)

This is a classic  Look out Tourists!


----------



## harlemrain (May 8, 2013)

I'm glad someone is spreading awareness of these dangerous animals, also you need to watch out for those Yowies too


----------



## prodigy97 (May 8, 2013)

cue dramatic theme music
attack of the dropbears

View attachment 289553


----------



## Cypher69 (May 10, 2013)

No one takes my, "I lost a pair to a Drop Bear" t-shirt seriously.

Not to mention my, "I got an owie from a Yowie" badge either.


----------

